# I almost feel guilty about this



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a smoking deal on a 2004 5900 superlight Project 1. Here's the description

Frame: Trek 5900 Project 1, OLCV 110, Carbon Fiber, Black with "Trek" in Silver (scratches on one side of forks) (It lookes like a couple stone chips in the paint, not down to the carbon and you really have to inspect the bike to see them)

Cranks/BB: Shimano DA 7800 Triple, 172.5 mm

Wheels: Rolf Prima Elan (clinchers)

Cassette: DA 10 speed 12 - 27

Tires: Michelin Pro 2 Race (New)

FD: DA 7800 Triple

RD: DA 7800 Triple

Chain: DA

Pedals: Speedplay X/1 (I relpaced them with my Keos)

Brakes: DA 7800

Shifters: DA 7800 Triple 

Bars/Stem: Easton EC 90 Carbon 44 cm / Easton EA 70 100 mm 7*

Seat Post: Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon (I am considering trying my Thomson Elite off my 5200 before I sell it)

Saddle: Fizik Aliante (So far I like this better than my Koobi Enduro Gel)

Cages: (2) Arundel Carbon

Specialized Pro Computer (I installed my Cateye Double Wireless too cause the Specialized did not have the cadence wiring. I will play with the Specialized for the altimator and inclinometer for a month or so.)

The bike is said to have 2,000 miles on it. I talked with the bike shop and they know the bike as they sold it new and have all the service records.

For $1,225 I am grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

There are some deals on new 07 Madones at the LBS too. My LBS advertises a 5.2 Madone for $1999.00. They must need to make room for the 08s
RC


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yup brand new 07 Madone 5.2 SL with ultegra 10 speed for $ 1999 at Chainreaction.com. too bad they don't have phone/internet sale.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I bet they are still making big bucks on them selling them at that price..


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

rollinrob said:


> I bet they are still making big bucks on them selling them at that price..


Very, very little, actually. With overhead factored in, they're <b>losing</b> money.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

It arrived and I am thrilled. Sure it has been riden some but I would call it a 9 out of 10 condition wise. A new 5.2 Madone would have a frame warranty, but for $775 less than the $1,999 Madones I got a 5900 Project 1 that is lighter,has full Dura-Ace componentry, carbon bars, carbon cages, X/1 Speedplays and wheels that are a couple steps up. Here it is:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

nice ride dude!! have fun and can you post more/clearer pics.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me see if I can find a better place to host pictures.

Update: I found the gallery on this site. Dah.












At the time the picture was taken, it was just taken out of the box and assembled. (Notice there was no air in the tires)

You can scroll up to the top of the thread to see the latest in bike setup.


----------

